# Arnold's Shop



## arnoldb (Nov 3, 2009)

Some photos from my (very untidy :hDe: ) shop...














There's a lot of electronics tools & components all over the show; I actually have a room attached to the garage where I intended to make my electronics "lab", but that is chock full of furniture I'm storing for a friend who fell on some hard times. 

Saturday, I noticed my neighbour had a trailer loaded with garden and other rubble he was taking to the landfill... His trailer was a bit over-full, and right on top was some pine planking he wanted to get rid of, so I offered to dispose of it for him ;D - some screws, glue, bracket making etc. later, this is the non-pretty, but functional result:




It will get filled up soon though  - the rack above the lathe is extremely handy; I can kick my but for not putting it up sooner. I found that out while making up a pair of toolmaker's clamps (still needs retaining clips though):





As an aside, I was very surprised by the rear parting tool I made while making the knobs for the clamps. This is the first time I tried parting aluminium with it - The next picture shows the nice ribbons of swarf I got, while parting with the old myford running at its highest speed :





Regards, Arnold


----------



## rake60 (Nov 3, 2009)

Now that is a shop I would be comfortable working in!

Doesn't look "untidy" to me.
It looks like all tooling is easily assessable! 

Rick


----------



## tel (Nov 3, 2009)

Same here, in fact it looks somewhat tidier than mine


----------



## Jadecy (Nov 3, 2009)

I think you can fit a few more things in there. You can still turn around without running into things! ;D


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice clamps. And yeah...I want to put a shelf up behind my lathe and mill too. Only thing is...there's no wall behind the mill. Not a problem!


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Nov 3, 2009)

thats no mess, did you see the pics of dads shop awhile back? thats a good mess, you still got lots of room.


----------



## AlasdairM (Nov 4, 2009)

Very sensible workshop indeed, apart from one minor thing - I see you have fallen under the spell of the "normal usage of a garage" brigade that a garage is suitable for keeping motor vehicle(s) in - if you got it clear in your mind that this is an absolute no no, and move yours out to where it belongs (i.e. anywhere outside) then think how much more space will be available for more machines .... :


----------



## arnoldb (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Rick, Tel, Jadecy & hammers-n-nails ;D - It's good to know I'm not the only one with an untidy shop. I blame it on my "Twin" - He always makes a mess & never tidies up  - need some more shelving though :-[

Zee, thanks for the comments on the clamps ; I need them to start building the De Winton loco  That rack above the lathe is VERY handy.

AlasdairM - Thanks  - That motor vehicle is getting a "long-term-engine-transplant" - I really need to get it finished, but finances and hobby engineering keeps on interfering :-[ There is a perfectly good shade-net carport for it outside. My "everyday runner" car does actually have it's own single attached garage at the front of my house; that garage's walls are lined with camping gear, fishing gear, some old-but-serviceable appliances et al.

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## itowbig (Nov 4, 2009)

arnold you want to trade shops i like yours better im stuck with 9x 12 for room and not much left now
yours looks good to me


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice space!

I'm really diggin' the double roll top doors! 

Lets you hang more stuff from the ceiling.


----------



## Artie (Nov 4, 2009)

AlasdairM  said:
			
		

> Very sensible workshop indeed, apart from one minor thing - I see you have fallen under the spell of the "normal usage of a garage" brigade that a garage is suitable for keeping motor vehicle(s) in - if you got it clear in your mind that this is an absolute no no, and move yours out to where it belongs (i.e. anywhere outside) then think how much more space will be available for more machines .... :



I completely agree with this sentiment... in fact it goes even further than the garage... the other day I found FOOD in the refrigerator!!! I mean, really!!

Our beer comes in 30 packs over here (dry and thristy...), food takes up sooooo much storage space....

 8)


----------



## arnoldb (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks itowbig, kustomkb & Artie 
Itowbig, I wouldn't trade; this shop CAUSED me to buy this property ;D - 8m x 8m !

Kustomkb, I didn't include photos of the ceiling ;D - there's a double bed and a single bed hanging off the rafters already : And a nice I-Beam for lifting heavy things; like a big mill when I get it 

Artie, the car is where the other machines must go  - but I need to get it running to fetch machines ;D. And buy yourself a bar fridge! - The food goes in the bar fridge, and the beer in the BIG fridge :big:

Regards, Arnold


----------



## ariz (Nov 10, 2009)

to me it appears a good shop arnold, with a lot of space

and that myford lathe seems to be in excellent conditions, almost new!

just a curiosity: how is winter in namibia? I suspect that there isn't a great difference there between summer and winter... right?


----------

